# Range finders



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ryan,

The Nikon 440 is a good one, my friend from Swellendam use this and had no problems since years.The Nikon 440 is small and user friendly and you can take this along by stalking in you pocket. I have a old Bushnell and this work also good, but my old Bushnell is a big one and I must take em along with a strap.
If you can get a range finder for a good price, don`t hesitate to buy this.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Frank, I think that I have the same old Bushnell as you, mine is 11 years old and is called the model 400 I think but as you say it is bulky and hangs on a strap. 

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

As you say Ryan, it is the Yardgard Pro 400.
I often think I must buy a new smaller one, but the old one do his job and mostly I hunt from a blind, because this I not need urgently a new one.
But if I buy a new one I will decide to a Nikon.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Hello all
> 
> Digital immage warehouse has an ad in the latest ABH and have the Nikon 440 Range finder on sale at R2000, is this a good price and is this a good range finder for bowhunting. I seem to remember in John Dudly's last ABH article he made reference to it.
> 
> ...


Ryan,

You better buy that Rang finder before someone else does.

You will go very far and pay a lot of money to get a better range finder than the 440 Nikon.

Why?

I am able to range through brush and still get a accurate reading. 

I range through grass as well with out a problem.

When I did the SABA shoots guys with the Bushnell's would put them away and just depend on the Nikon readings because they could not get reading most of the times.

My 2 c.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Fantastic, I spoke to my wife and she wants to get it for me for Christmas, I will order it tomorrow. 

Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Fantastic, I spoke to my wife and she wants to get it for me for Christmas, I will order it tomorrow.
> 
> Ryan


Please order two, maybe you wife will send also a Christmas gift to my:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Ja Boet, its amazing that we are talking of Christmas I dont know where this year has gone. Mabey by 2008 I will be an Archer and not just talking about it. 

Have a great evening
Ryan


----------



## John Stevens (Oct 29, 2007)

*Just purchase Nikon 440 yesterday*

I went to Stellenbosch yesterday and purchased the Nikon 440.
Early this morning I shot 60 arrows at different distances from 80Yards to 11Yards in a field next to my house. I normally use a 100m tape that I have adapted with yardage distances. Today I compared the actual tape measurements with the Nikon 440 readings. They were amazingly spot on. Now and then there was a 1/2 yard (18 inches) variation (which is what Nikon says in the manual). Just thought that this feedback would be of interest. It's a great compact little rangefinder which will be of great value in future shooting for me.


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

Ryan the nikkon 440 is a good buy , but it is limited to 440 meters witch for an archer is more than enough . If u hunt with a rifel as well u need a bit more distance .
There are other range finders at the same price range that give u the extra distance and the same quolity , like the ultra optic . for an ex


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello there. I recieved my range finder today and I paid for it on thursday last week.
No problems in the packaging and pretty good service from DIW, but the wife has nabbed it and will hand it out at Christmas so I havent had a chance to play with it yet. 

Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hehehe! There is nothing worse than waiting!!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree James, I decided that I wanted a bow 4 months back and then decided to wait till the 08 bows arived so I have been waiting for a while now, but I am patient, though swiftly becoming enough of waiting

Ryan


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Good


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Good day !

I saw your mail about the range finder and i'm wondering could you give me the telephonr no from where i coul get it from. ABH is not available in this area but will soon be because i'm here now 4 keeps. Didn't want to intrude but i also need one.

Thanx ..G


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Sure no problem but tomorrow I am logging off as a thunderstorm has just hit and I am worried about my PC but I will post the details for you Tomorrow.
Ryan


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Digital Immage warehouse: 021 887 3364/ 5

They advertised the Nikon 440 for R 2000 and the Nikon Monarch for R3000 and the Leica CRF 900 for R 5000. 

The Nikon was available in cammo or green at the same price. Postage was R 60 and it arrived in perfect condition about 3 days after paying.I have included the banking details for you. 


BANKBESONDERHEDE / BANKING DETAILS 

NEDBANK

Tak naam/Branch name: Business Northern Peninsula
Rek naam/Acc name: Digital Image Warehouse PTY LTD
Tak kode/Branch code: 118602
Rek nommer/Acc number: 1186053747

Faks asseblief inbetaling met u POSADRES na 021 887 8867
Please fax the deposit slip and your POSTAL address to 021 887 8867

Gebruik asseblief u NAAM & VAN as verwysing op inbetaling.
Please use your NAME & SURNAME as a reference on the deposit slip.
===============================================================
Hope this helps 
Ryan


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

*440*

I bought one from DIW last week, great service and great price!

Nikkon optics are good, even with rifle you would not take a lot of shots futher than 400m, maybe if you are a marine sniper but in the bushveld ??


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Boesman welcom back Sir, it has been a while.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanx Bushcat,

I appreciate You coming back to me on those details. If bye any chance you get it befor xmas fill me in on how you find it. Great shooting With that new toy!!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Your welcom Husky and there is no chance that I will see it before Christmas.

Ryan


----------

